
Two Periodic Functions with Sum as Identity Function - projectfermat
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/projectfermat/WNOVWmCj-gg/discussion
======
sosh
Wouldn't sin^2(x) and cos^2(x) be a simple solution?

~~~
throwaway191022
Can you explain how that is solving the said problem? sin^(x) + cos^(x) = 1,
right? Is it periodic? Sorry, been sometime since I last did this kind of
math.

